# Catapult Pie ha ha



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

here is my catapult pie ha ha, Its got wood pigeon, partridge, pheasant and rabbit in it, ha ha, all thanks to a bit of wood a bit of elastic and a lead ball, jeff


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YUM!!!! You should invite all Canadians for dinner ... there are too many of those other guys!! (smileys are not working ... so consider a LOL here)





















(there .... got them to work after all)

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good jeff !!!


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

looks very tasty


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha great pie! Meals provided by a catapult/resortera are always more savory!

I guess I should have taken pictures of my Mole' of doves and pigeons provided by wire coathanger slingshot








But it was so good I just ate it up, love the taste of wild game birds over store bought poultry any day!

Great post, now I want rabbit pie..
Nico


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That looks absolutely delicious! well done


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

hold me back ! ........... PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE ! ! ! !


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Slurp... delicious.


----------

